# Прошу Вашей консультации



## Molchanova_Anna (23 Апр 2008)

Здравствуйте! Сейчас мне 47 лет, мой рост 174см, вес 85кг. 
Я в детстве (в 10 лет) перенесла заболевание позвоночника - асептический некроз (апофизит Д5-Д10). Два года лежала в горизонтальном положении в Клинике костно-суставного туберкулеза им. Краснобаева в Сокольниках, потом костыли, потом палки, потом корсет. К 17 годам все более-менее нормализовалось. Снимки при выписке из клиники я вам посылаю. 

И вот теперь, через 30 лет начались проблемы. Сначала боли купировались медикаментозным лечением (диклофенак, мильгамма, хондролон, Альфа Д3-тева, остеогенон и пр, пр, пр), массажем, регулярной гимнастикой и бассейном. Сейчас все это помогать перестало. 

Неврологической клиники течения болезни нет, т. е ни парезов, ни потери чувствительности в ногах и спине, ни тянущей боли по ногам нету. Болит и очень в одном месте - в районе D12-L1 и иногда чуть ниже. Боли ноющие в покое, особенно под утро. В течение дня может просто ныть, а потом - очень резко при неудачных движениях (каких - не пойму), по типу пульпитной боли в зубе (извините за сравнение, я не медик). Практически не могу сидеть, даже в корсете, который мне порекомендовали ортопеды и я сделала. 

Так болит с октября 2007. Купила ортопедический матрас из кокоса, жесткий; ежедневно стараюсь делать спецгимнастику (курс выдали невропатологи), хожу в бассейн. Легче не становится. 

На МРТ в районе, где у меня болит, вроде все спокойно, не считая протрузий, грыжа Шморля на снимках значительно ниже, но это место меня не беспокоит. Пожалуйста, посмотрите, здесь выложены снимки, заключения МРТ и МРТ в электронном виде c программой просмотра (так дают в центре МРТ)

Очень рассчитываю на Вашу консультацию, спасибо заранее. Меня эта ежедневная боль уже замучала, пить все время болеутоляющие невозможно, спасибо еще раз. С уважением Анна. 
Moderator: ссылки удалены. Выложите снимки на форум.


----------



## yuchikurov (25 Апр 2008)

Судя по Вашему описанию, боли связаны с венозным застоем в брюшной полости (брюшная полость, по типу сообщающихся сосудов, связана с венами позвоночного канала. А в позвоночнике у Вас давние проблемы). Поэтому противовоспалительные и обезболивающие препараты не помогают. Вам необходимо откорректировать диафрагму грудной клетки у остеопата. Медикаменты по интернету я не могу советовать, попробуйте крепкий зеленый чай на ночьgood . Он обладает венотоническим эффектом.


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2008)

yuchikurov написал(а):


> Вам необходимо откорректировать диафрагму грудной клетки у остеопата.


...и ритм первичного дыхания....umnik


----------



## Molchanova_Anna (2 Май 2008)

*Заключения МРТ и снимок*

Фотографии заключений МРТ и снимка.


----------



## Molchanova_Anna (2 Май 2008)

*Фотографии МРТ*

МРТ 23.10.08  на самом деле 23.10.07


----------



## Анатолий (3 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Прошу Вашей консультации*

Консультация нейрохирурга была?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Прошу Вашей консультации*

Явное несоотвествие клинической картины и снимков: уровень боли и уровень поражения разные.
Надо смотреть специалисту.


----------

